# 46re part question w/pic



## shultz53 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Guys
Dropped the pan on my ailing 46re Dodge tranny,,found a part hanging onto the magnet in the pan,,and I can't figure out where it came from, but thinking it def has to do with the non-shifting issue...
Hope some of you trans savvy guys can help me identify this part, and maybe give some insight as to whether or not I can get back in,,and more importantly,,why or how it came out in the first place?
Part is not broken,,and does not look worn at all...
Thanks in advance and hope you all are having a good weekend
Shultz53


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

46re is one manual I don't have. Do you have a pic of the valve body assembly and surrounding areas?? 

The non-shift may not be related but you never know.


----------



## shultz53 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks SABL,, I have 2001 Ram Service Manual in a PDF format,,,have looked at every illustration in it to check for a picture and/or a mention of anything like this part,,obviously focusing on and around the valve body..and have found nothing similar...
I will look again for a good illustration of and/or around the valve body and send to let you check it out..
I don't have a pic of my actual trans however,,I might try and get that tomorrow?
Def could have come from above and worked its way down to the pan, but I believe is from somewhere around the valve body?
Thanks again and will follow up shortly with another pic...
Shultz53


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the manuals in pdf format. They include diagrams and procedures for automatic trannies?? Auto trannies are complex and special tools are needed to work on them..... I have never found any reference materials at the local auto parts store and have to rely on an automatic tranny parts source. All my manuaks were published through ATSG. (Automatic Transmission Service Group)


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Shultz53


Does your transmission have overdrive?


Here's a schematic of the transmission;


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi octaneman :wave:

You trying to make me go blind?? :laugh:

Looks like #28 Row E....hard to tell.

Parts should not end up in the pan:4-thatsba Something must be worn out or the design is faulty if things don't stay in place.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

My source has informed me that part is called a band strut - more than likely a band broke and this piece fell off its perch. A transmission rebuild is in order.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi sabl :wave:

nope , if it was part of the plan to blid someone, I should have posted the diagram with smaller print :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi octaneman :wave:

I don't know.... could you have made it any smaller?? :laugh:

Good view, though. Aren't automatic trannies fun?? 

Had a friend once who thought he was going to rebuild an E40D until I showed him the exploded view. My son sold him a working tranny and the guy couldn't even install that. Automatic trannies are not for the faint of heart.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I hated rebuilding auto-trannies they are such a mess, you needed a separate tool box just for the tools lol ! I stopped working on them altogether because when you are reading the Chilton's manuals or any other manual for that matter to rebuild it, they always gives you a simple easy to understand wrong answer at the end. "Assembly is in the reverse procedure". It's like mechanics everywhere are glad that they are here to be told these things this from the geniuses who write the books. :laugh:


----------



## shultz53 (Sep 6, 2009)

hi everyone,,want to thank you very much for all the great insight.. 

Sabl,,Octaneman and Midnight Tech,,i appreciate you help.
This is a Phoenix Reman 46 re trans that i put in a couple a years back while also replacing the worn out 318 engine with a 360.
When purchasing,,Phoenix informed me the 46re was still the trans i would need after replacing the 318 with the 360..which is what i did...
New radiator w/built in trans cooler and all... about 18 months later,,problems.
So goes using reman'd trannies.
So it looks like a replacement,,not rebuild is in order,,will not rebuild their design flaws
Will just try and locate a low miles used before buying another reman!

Thanks again all for your assistance and time

Shultz53


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Going with a replacement may not be the best way to go and you may wind up with the same problem down the road!! The reman may cost more at the outset but could prove cheaper in the long run.

A reliable remanufacturer will have the latest service bulletins and knowledge of new components that will supercede the OEM parts. 

Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## truck champ (Feb 28, 2010)

my brother has a 2001 dodge ram 4 by 4. his truck wasnt shifting out of 1st most of the time. we dropped the pan and found the same piece in it. can that part be replaced if so how do you do it.


----------

